

Seeking Programmer in NC or VA - nuweborder

Seeking a talented website and mobile applications programmer in NC or VA.  I'm located in Raleigh. NC and am looking for a programmer to partner with on a new project.  Email me at lorenzo.dickerson@gmail.com, or call 919-672-4635, and we can discuss in greater detail.
======
khyryk
The monthly "Who is hiring?" thread will be coming up tomorrow, which is a
good place to put things like this, preferably with more details up front.

